# Marconi Marine 1950's



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

I believe this is some sort of passing-out photo of a Marconi 'Induction Course'. I reckon early to mid 1950's.
My brother Jack is2nd from left, back row. He was previously a Radar Operator in the RAF. After a few years as R/O he did a couple of contracts on the DEW Line before settling down as Marconi Shore Tech in Montreal.


----------



## searover (Sep 8, 2007)

This photo is early 1950s. Peter Graham is there. He was the 2nd R/O on PandO's "Canberra" and I was the Jr. 2nd R/O. (She had eight R/Os altogether in those days). I joined Marconi in 1953 so he must have started before that. This photo will have been of the three-week "Pre-Sea School" at AST College, Hamble.


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

4th from the left has a smashing cap badge. Why the difference?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Did we all look that Angelic ?


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Norm said:


> 4th from the left has a smashing cap badge. Why the difference?


Probably about 10 bob ……….. (Jester)

(Thumb)


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

searover said:


> This photo is early 1950s. Peter Graham is there. He was the 2nd R/O on PandO's "Canberra" and I was the Jr. 2nd R/O. (She had eight R/Os altogether in those days). I joined Marconi in 1953 so he must have started before that. This photo will have been of the three-week "Pre-Sea School" at AST College, Hamble.


Thanks Searover, you would be right about it beong pre-1953. Jack was de-mobbed shortly after the war, maybe 1949, so probably started at Eglantine Avenue in 1950. Re Canberra, Jack was tech on a BBC Outside Boradcast team which did a do***entary onboard at Belfast - that must have been in 1960.


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

spongebob said:


> Did we all look that Angelic ?


Only radio officers looked angelic, they had the nicest job on the ship. Engineers could never have looked angelic. Any engineer trying to look angelic would have been highly sus.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Norm said:


> 4th from the left has a smashing cap badge. Why the difference?


A Bombay Spreader??


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

Moulder said:


> Probably about 10 bob ……….. (Jester)
> 
> (Thumb)


No, why the difference. Not whats the difference. My first cap badge cost me a quid, and I thought that's a lot. Having to cough up to put the companies insignia on to your own hat.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Norm said:


> No, why the difference. Not whats the difference. My first cap badge cost me a quid, and I thought that's a lot. Having to cough up to put the companies insignia on to your own hat.


The British MN cap badge cost about the same when I got my uniform.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

When I joined Marconi in 1962 there was a list of and advice on buying uniform. I remember a warning against purchasing a "Bombay" cap badge. It was considered too ostentatious or gaudy. The few times I wore the cap no one would have noticed!


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

*mcimarine50s*



spaarks said:


> I believe this is some sort of passing-out photo of a Marconi 'Induction Course'. I reckon early to mid 1950's.
> My brother Jack is2nd from left, back row. He was previously a Radar Operator in the RAF. After a few years as R/O he did a couple of contracts on the DEW Line before settling down as Marconi Shore Tech in Montreal.


This is a picture of Marconi's pre sea training course for newly qualified R/Os at Hamble. Situated on the civilian airfield there. the photograph was taken in 1953 certainly. Not sure of the month, February or March, and I think it was a three week course. We were billeted in a big house nearby, five or six to a bedroom. I am number eight on the photo alongside Peter Graham. Don Fish I remember, along with the rest. That was the start of a brief career with Marconi, but that's another story. Regards to any who remember me.
David Whitehead.


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Finally located the original photo, published in the May/June 1953 Marconi Mariner!


mimco / Mariner


----------

